
Show HN: Oya.to A SaaS that improves your React/SPA/website SEO and performance - WinonaRyder
https://oyatocloud.com/
======
WinonaRyder
Hi Everyone!

Today I'd like to share with you oyato cloud (aka
[https://oya.to](https://oya.to))

We use Google-recommended[1] dynamic rendering techniques and other best
practices to automatically optimize your pages and images on a per-page and
per-visitor basis. So you can e.g. have your home-page fully statically
rendered and everything else as normal like Netflix does/did.

Your React apps and client-side rendered sites are automatically pre-rendered
(like SSR) to guarantee search engine and social-network indexability.

Your images are automatically optimized and resized depending the browser
window size and image formats it supports.

Even a static server-rendered site like HN can see Lighthouse score
improvements[2] :)

[1]: [https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-
ren...](https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-rendering)

[2]:
[https://perf.oya.to/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com](https://perf.oya.to/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com)

~~~
lpellis
This looks quite impressive, how does it work with dynamic (per user) content?
If I have such a vue site for example, do I have to modify anything to get it
to work? The pricing mentions unlimited bandwidth, but limited requests. what
counts as a request?

I'm actually running a service that does lighthouse checks (amongst other
things) so nice to see more people focussing on making things faster. You can
see the report for your site here, there are some minor issues it found:
[https://app.pagewatch.dev/b326ab115e9f00bac779d9851d4687a3fa...](https://app.pagewatch.dev/b326ab115e9f00bac779d9851d4687a3fa0c279f/dashboard)

~~~
XCSme
Note that you have a typo on your landing page text, a bit ironic considering
what the site is about: "Fast, working pages means better rankings."

~~~
lpellis
That would be quite ironic :) I dont see it though, would you mind pointing it
out? Are you talking about spellling, because that one is intentional (and
even underlined) to show an example.

~~~
XCSme
As a non-native speaker, I thought the correct form would be "Fast, working
pages mean better rankings.", "mean" in singular. I checked it against a
grammar app and it said the same, but I see how it could be used in plural for
the header, as in "having fast, working pages means...".

------
XCSme
I tried one random site and the performance and SEO were much worse in the
optimized version.

Oyato Optimized Results: 28 perf, 89 SEO

Original Site Results: 34 perf, 96 SEO

~~~
WinonaRyder
Sorry for the late reply. The HN reply app doesn't seem to notify post
replies...

We'd love to know what URL it was. Over the last week we've fixed a number of
failures as well as actually report more failures without you having to click
the report.

Those scores seem to be one of said failures. Possibly the site redirects away
from the original URL - an issue that should be fixed now.

~~~
XCSme
I think it was a news website: gds.ro

~~~
WinonaRyder
Thanks. It seems that it simply takes too long to load so the profiling hits
the timeout limits. We'll investigate more to see if we can improve the
situation.

To expand a little: since the tested sites are not actually connected to
oya.to, we don't really know what is and isn't part of the site so end up
proxying and optimize every request.

Some sites redirect to different domains or paths e.g. m.example.com or
example.com/en-gb. Some sites have ads and other scripts that do polling so
the page never really finishes loading, etc.

